# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  Labs for TEST E, SDROL and TBOL

## iamedible

As the titles states, looking for UK based labs that do good TEST E and oral TBOL/SDROL.

I've tried test E from pharmaqo, stuff was legit. This was in August last year though so, stuff might have changed since.

Never taken orals before, planning on going with one of these two so are there any good labs for these?

Thanks

----------

